# Newbie Hello



## mjfrost (Dec 13, 2013)

Hi all - 

I'll be visiting Cebu and Duma in October, researching a possible move next year. I've traveled thru most of C. & S. America (speak Spanish), but Asia seems more interesting & friendly.

Let me know your favorite watering holes and say hi to the guy wearing the Oregon Ducks hat.


----------



## redroom5 (Feb 16, 2014)

Welcome to the forum mjfrost........fellow Oregonian here too. Go Ducks!


----------



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

welcome lot of great info here about coming to PI for retirement or vacations. Lots of smart folks here as well some been here a few days some many years. I am a relatively new guy here myself only been living in PI for about 3 years now but have been married to a Filipina for over 11 years. I recommend you go through the links in the Mabuhay Club Corner.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

mjfrost said:


> Hi all -
> 
> I'll be visiting Cebu and Duma in October, researching a possible move next year. I've traveled thru most of C. & S. America (speak Spanish), but Asia seems more interesting & friendly.
> 
> Let me know your favorite watering holes and say hi to the guy wearing the Oregon Ducks hat.


Welcome


----------



## ROUNDHEAD1952 (Aug 18, 2014)

welcome, check out bohol. really, great place to live! I've been 2 cent am 2, better here i think. single?


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

ROUNDHEAD1952 said:


> welcome, check out bohol. really, great place to live! I've been 2 cent am 2, better here i think. single?


What? Whats 2cent am 2?


----------



## ROUNDHEAD1952 (Aug 18, 2014)

to central america too, sorry for the text language


----------



## Cynthiavilla33 (Oct 1, 2014)

new here


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

Cynthiavilla33 said:


> new here


Welcome,,mabuhay


----------



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

Cynthiavilla33 said:


> new here


Cynthiavilla33 welcome to the forum. lots of good folks here and really great info.


----------



## Cynthiavilla33 (Oct 1, 2014)

*First time to a chat*

Hi, I am a Fil-Canadian and been here in the Philippines for 7 years now. I really miss Canada, specially Vancouver.


----------



## Cynthiavilla33 (Oct 1, 2014)

Hi Cebu is a nice place! I will be there from the 7th of october until the 10th; I will be staying in this beautiful place in Toledo by the sea


----------



## ROUNDHEAD1952 (Aug 18, 2014)

Cynthiavilla33 said:


> I have an office in Cebu particularly in Balamban and will be there on October 7 until the 10th


wow, i am close by. i live in tagbilaran, bohol, just a boat ride from cebu.


----------



## Cynthiavilla33 (Oct 1, 2014)

*Wow Philippines*

Yes, Bohol is beautiful. I've been there. Saddened by the calamities that happened there. How is the development there?


----------



## Cynthiavilla33 (Oct 1, 2014)

Hi to Everyone,

Cebu is one of the beautiful islands here in the Philippines. I will be in Cebu from the 7th to 10th of October particularly in Toledo.


----------



## Cynthiavilla33 (Oct 1, 2014)

Thank you for the welcome!


----------



## pcarlos (Jun 10, 2014)

Hi there and welcome! I suggest visiting El Nido, Palawan. Laid back, Un-touched beaches and lagoons.


----------

